# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  زیست همایش کدوم استاد؟+فوری+

## mary.dhg

سلام بچها زیستم اوضاعش خرابه خودم میخونم و تستای کنکوراهم میزنم ولی درصدام30-40بیشتر نیس میخواسم علاوه برازمون زدن وخوندن خودم همایش ببینم بنظرتون موسسه ماز بهتره یا عظیمی تاملند یا عمارلو :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35): 
لطفا زود ج بدید ممنون.... :Y (591):

----------


## mary.dhg

> سلام بچها زیستم اوضاعش خرابه خودم میخونم و تستای کنکوراهم میزنم ولی درصدام30-40بیشتر نیس میخواسم علاوه برازمون زدن وخوندن خودم همایش ببینم بنظرتون موسسه ماز بهتره یا عظیمی تاملند یا عمارلو
> لطفا زود ج بدید ممنون....


کسی نظری نداره؟  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Mhdyr2001

ارامفر خوبه بنظرم

----------


## Nahalnami

عظیمی خیلی خوبه

----------


## soheils13

> سلام بچها زیستم اوضاعش خرابه خودم میخونم و تستای کنکوراهم میزنم ولی درصدام30-40بیشتر نیس میخواسم علاوه برازمون زدن وخوندن خودم همایش ببینم بنظرتون موسسه ماز بهتره یا عظیمی تاملند یا عمارلو
> لطفا زود ج بدید ممنون....


من مازو ثبت نام کردم ولی شنیدم همایش حنیف عظیمی هم خوبه
البته قیمت ماز بهتره

----------

